# Flutter technique



## Rizza (Jan 12, 2013)

I want to start working on the flutter technique on an FR trem. I know it's rare and not found too often in music but I think used right can sound killer on bends or ending solos. But I'm wondering if you need extra tension on the strings by using 4 or 5 springs or if 3 springs will be enough. I've tried it with my guitar (3 springs) but am not really getting the desired effect, maybe because I'm not doing it correctly.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 12, 2013)

I find that some bridges flutter better than others. The best I have found are the OFR and the original Ibanez Edge. I suspect the Schaller and Gotoh versions of the OFR would flutter pretty good, too, based on the design, but I haven't played them so I can't say from experience.

Regarding the number of springs, the fewer the better for flutter. 2 works best, but can be too few for day to day playing, so you're probably best off sticking with 3.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 12, 2013)

You just need to flick it good. I can do it on any trem except the ibanez zero trems. Just practice flicking it for a while until you get the feel. Vai does it a lot on t the alien love secrets album and ayreon does it a lot too.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 12, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> You just need to flick it good. I can do it on any trem except the ibanez zero trems.


Just need to take that bar out of the back then it will flutter like any other trem


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 12, 2013)

Rizza said:


> I want to start working on the flutter technique on an FR trem. I know it's rare and not found too often in music but I think used right can sound killer on bends or ending solos. But I'm wondering if you need extra tension on the strings by using 4 or 5 springs or if 3 springs will be enough. I've tried it with my guitar (3 springs) but am not really getting the desired effect, maybe because I'm not doing it correctly.



There's no need to make any adjustments to your guitar

Just make sure the bar is tight enough and flick it towards the very end/edge of the bar.
Also just make sure that you have a nice and sturdy hold on the string!


----------



## Rizza (Jan 13, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Regarding the number of springs, the fewer the better for flutter. 2 works best, but can be too few for day to day playing, so you're probably best off sticking with 3.



Now that I think of it it seems fewer springs would work best. Less tension would let the term fly back and forth longer.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 13, 2013)

Even the ZR tremolo can flutter. Although the edge pro is the best for this purpose.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 13, 2013)

I can testify that my strat w/ two springs and a wilkinson flutters more than my soloist with 3 and and OFR


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 13, 2013)

Some good info here. I've had people tell me I use the flutter effect too much, I love it. It's one of the main reasons I love the floating trem.

Anyway, I'll add what I can. I find that the Schaller Floyd and the Gotoh Floyd offer the best flutters. I'm not saying you can't do it on other trems, these are just the best that i have found. I have never played on an Edge Zero, so I can't confirm or deny it's ability. The Schaller Floyd and especially the Gotoh Floyd seem to have superior knife edge contact over the OFR, by a huge amount. 

It comes down to more than knife edges, it comes down to the amount of force on each individual spring. Think about what physically happens with a flutter. The bridge rapidly moves up and down (an extremely small amount) against the knife edge contact on the stud. A looser feeling trem is going to have more of a flutter effect, due to the lower amount of force battling against it from the springs. For example: let's say you have a floyd-style tremolo, and you can achieve your desired tuning with your desired string gauge with either 2 very stretched springs, or you can move the claw out and achieve the same tuning/string gauge with 3 springs that are not very taught at all. The 2 highly taught springs have more resistance on them, and are more difficult to move, causing shorter flutters. The 3 barely taught springs are much more easily influenced than two extremely taught springs. In this scenario, the 3 barely taught springs are going to give you better flutters than the 2 extremely taught springs. Play with it, see what you find.


----------



## Rizza (Jan 14, 2013)

Great info here. I do have a zr trem on my ibby s series and it has 2 large diameter springs in it. And I've noticed it's really tight on the trem bar, meaning that it takes more effort to use the trem than it does on my schaller FR trem. 

Either way i'm gonna practice this technique on both guitars and really try to get it down, if all goes well I'll post some youtube vids up as a demo maybe as a trem flutter zr vs. fr.


----------

